# PDF-Datei auslesen



## friedak (14. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu PDFs: wie kann ich Infos mit evtl. Java aus einem PDF auslesen? Z.B. auch Positionen eines bestimmten Textes im PDF. 
Gibt es nicht seit PDF 1.5 auch einen XML-Block, den man auslesen kann? Weiß da jemand mehr? Wie ist die Schnittstelle zu PDFs? Ich habe leider keinen Ansatz gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir von Euch jemand helfen - wäre echt super!

Grüße,
friedak


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2007)

iText?


----------



## friedak (14. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Wildcard,

danke für die Info. Scheint auf jeden Fall ein recht interessantes Tool zu sein, dieses iText. Aber es scheint mir eher geeignet zu sein, um PDFs zu erstellen und grade mal Formulare im PDF auszufüllen. Aber ich möchte ja ein vorhandenes PDF analysieren und einzelne Positionen von Texten herausfinden und Texte auslesen können. Weißt Du da eine Möglichkeit? Oder kann das iText doch? Hast Du so etwas schon mal gemacht?

Gruß,
friedak


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2007)

Nein, habe ich nicht, aber AFAIK sollte auslesen damit auch möglich sein.


----------



## Azubi (15. Mrz 2007)

Guck dir doch iText mal genauer an. Könnte man nichts auslesen, wäre wohl eine PdfReader Klasse überflüssig


----------



## friedak (15. Mrz 2007)

danke euch allen. bei iText habe ich jetzt in der API nix konkret zu Textpositionen gelesen. Aber habe gerade PDFBox gefunden und da scheint es sowas auf jeden FAll zu geben. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch schaffen zu installieren bzw. in Eclipse einzubinden.

Gruß und danke


----------

